# Little Desiree



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't resist, here is my photo blog of my super-pup
here we're still a baby









our little pup just had made her first adult bark









cuddles









puppy's first cut









play time!









backyard wars


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Everything Desiree does is as adorable as_ she_ is!! What a playful little cutie-pie!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I love the cuddle picture. She is so adorable.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Too cute! I love the photos of her playing with the kittty.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

what a beautiful little girl, esp love the kitty cuddles, she is just precious~


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks everyone! today i missed a perfect photo-opp. desi picked up a cigarette butt and when i called her name she looked ae me with cigarette butt hanging out of the corner of her mouth with the expression "what?" on her cute little face


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, you have to love those kitty cuddles! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

awwwww I love seeing photos of dogs and cats snuggling.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Sooo cute , the two of them! I laughed out loud thinking of the ciggie but in her mouth...!
Thanks for sharing these adorable pix, we LOVE the pictures, as you can tell...


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

the summer is almost over in out neck of the woods and the renos are finally done, so we decided to spend some quality time with our animals. especially since i've discovered that desiree degraded back to being chicken. so we went to a lake for an hour or so and intoduced my sillypup to swimming. both cat and dog were pooped out from the outing.













































i don't think there is enough tuna and cheese in the world to make either of the two forgive me :act-up:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable! I love the one snuggling with the cat - priceless!


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)




----------

